# re registering a child after marriage



## Nemo and bump

when me and oh got lo registered we were told that once we are married we will have to re register lo so they have same legal rights as a child born in wedlock.
has anyone done this?
how much does it cost? 
thanks
xoxo


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

We were told that too!! 

Think you just make an appt - take their orig b.certificate and they can do it - shouldn't cost anything more.

Although if you now live in a diff area from where you registered them then the local office to where you live now have to contact the office where the LO was registered.

Confusing!!!


----------



## Nemo and bump

ok cool just my grandma being a bitch and calling our lo a ******* for being out of wedlock. so when i said we would get her re registered she said it would cost £1000


----------



## Rach276

The same rights?


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Nemo and bump said:


> ok cool just my grandma being a bitch and calling our lo a ******* for being out of wedlock. so when i said we would get her re registered she said it would cost £1000

Ermmmm.....no disrespect but I think she's talking outta her (for more of a nicer word) 'bottom'!!

:hugs:


----------



## Zarababy1

Nah it costs nothing more than a new birth cert, we havnt done charlie..and yeah what kind of "rights"? as far as im aware a child born out of wedlock has no diffrent rights than a child born in wedlock, its all too do with the mothers name on the birth cert Example im SMITH on charlies birth cert but thats not my name any more so his mother isnt the same person as showing on his cert! But anyway we havnt changed it yet, its no big deal we will evencually when we get a chance!


----------



## Nemo and bump

i think it was to do with if you then have a child in wedlock after they have more rights...i think to do with when you die etc then a xchild out of wedlock if not re registered...please dont quote me on this i prob have it totally wrong

yes she does talk out of her arse


----------



## Zarababy1

Nah that sounds like rubbish too me, doesnt matter if you were married or not there still your kid have exactly the same rights, dont worry about it too much hun its best to get them re-registerd but its not the end of the world if you dont! its almost impossible for us to do charlie!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Yeah we were told to re register Ruby after we get married. You don't even have to pay for a new birth certificate unless you specifically want another copy of the 'long' version.


----------



## Sovereign

Mum2b_Claire said:


> Yeah we were told to re register Ruby after we get married. You don't even have to pay for a new birth certificate unless you specifically want another copy of the 'long' version.

That's what we got told too x


----------



## firsttimer83

Hey all!

Yeah this happened to both of my sisters, they had to get their kids re registered after they got married as they were both told that the child they had out of wed lock would not be automatically entitled to any of their estate if one of the parents were to die....such a rubbish and outdated law


----------



## Darling

I am in the same situation. I find it abhorrent that in an age of political correctness this prejudicial law has not been repealed!


----------



## snowy-willow

I was never told this when we registered Ella, also I was never re-registered when my parents got married. I really don't see the need to re-register, just make sure you have a will stating your money gets split between all your children.


----------



## Darling

Just spoken to the Superintendent Registrar who has confirmed the following:-

1. It is a legal requirement
2. It costs £3.50 (cost of new certificate)
3. It need not be done prior to the birth of the 'legitimate' child, i.e. child born into marriage.

I am the only one who finds the idea that some archaic law that Parliament has failed to repeal deeming my children 'illegitimate' utterly abhorrent and totally offensive? Let alone that we are expected to pay them for this privilege!? My daughter and son were born before my husband and I got married (only because we couldn't afford it) and I am told that their rights on inheritence would be superceded by my third child born into wedlock. My children do not need 'legitimising' by anyone! Sorry I am livid. In an age when political correctness is the order of the day I find this really shocking!


----------

